
Ask HN: Are there *effective* games that teach kids to program? - startupdiscuss
There are many options out there, with mixed reviews.<p>For very young children, pre-programming just means learning logic, and about the world. It could be argued you might learn that just by going to the park.<p>But are there games that actually accelerate learning of mathematical concepts like Boolean logic, probability, conditionals and loops?
======
benologist
[https://lightbot.com/](https://lightbot.com/)

There's apps for it now but it started as flash games which might be
convenient -

[http://armorgames.com/play/2205/light-
bot](http://armorgames.com/play/2205/light-bot)

[http://armorgames.com/play/6061/light-
bot-20](http://armorgames.com/play/6061/light-bot-20)

